# The best glue from wood to concrete



## Boudreaux (Mar 25, 2012)

*Hello y'all,*

I'm about to wrap up a Master Bedroom Engineered Hardwood floor installation. I will need to glue a transition Molding in the middle of a doorway allowing for a 1/2" expansion area under th molding.

What would the *"best glue to use to hold that 5/8 inch strip of wood down on the concrete"*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They make a construction adhesive that does that very well.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

epoxy?


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

PL Premium Polyurethane Construction Adhesive


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 25, 2012)

Construction Adhesive …... Is that "Liquid Nails".... ???

Is JB Weld the same as Epoxy….???

Thanks to all for the quick replies…...


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Liquid Nails is a brand name of one of the polyurethane construction adhesives available.

JB Weld is a product made with epoxy, modified with fillers. Not the same as a pure epoxy.

As a1Jim and ArtistryinWood said, polyurethane construction adhesive is what you need.
There are many different formulations of all types of glues.
You need to read labels of the ones available to you.
Some will be more water proof, some will handle foot traffic better, some will handle expansion better.
You just have to read the labels, or talk to people who use it and go by their recommendations.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

ditto on the polyurethane construction adhesive. Read all labels and use accordingly.


----------

